# Sunday Hunting



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

So, I'm looking to hunt Saturday and Sundays antlerless only muzzleloader season. Are all state lands no sunday hunting? The two I've checked so far are.. Pretty disappointing really.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know of any that are closed to Sunday hunting??????????


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Where are you seeing they are closed on Sunday?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Alum creek has always been closed for hunting on Sundays.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

tOSUSteve said:


> Where are you seeing they are closed on Sunday?


Alum and and Delaware.

http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/portals/parks/pdfs/parks/maps/delaware/delawarehuntmap.pdf

It actually says: 1. SUNDAY HUNTING IS PROHIBITED for all game on all state park administered areas(except where the hunting of waterfowl is otherwise permitted). So........

ACTUALLY, that map is really old. Says '98. Which the no sunday hunting laws were changed in '02. But its the one that is linked from the current ODNR website. So now I'm confused.

Maybe I'll just hit somewhere else altogether. Ugh.


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

I hunt Egypt Valley...Always open for Sunday hunting. Same applies for hunting land around the Muskingum Conservancy district lakes.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Delaware wildlife area is open to Sunday hunting.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

supercanoe said:


> Delaware wildlife area is open to Sunday hunting.


Well the official hunting map says it isn't. Which is what I linked. Thats what you get when you goto the ODNR website. Can you show me where it says it's open?


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I would call the county game warden and make sure but the map only shows the land that the park controls and allows bow hunting only ( yellow shaded) The wildlife area is controlled by division of wildlife and should be opened to hunting during any season.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

G3guy said:


> I would call the county game warden and make sure but the map only shows the land that the park controls and allows bow hunting only ( yellow shaded) The wildlife area is controlled by division of wildlife and should be opened to hunting during any season.


Hmm. Thanks for that. I didn't realize. And I think i'll do that. Its a toss up at this point between there, battelle darby and Alum.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

remember to wear your orange


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Make sure you are distinguishing between wildlife areas and "state or metro parks"....
Some "parks" allow hunting with additional regulations......usually a lottery or bow only....
The Wildlife areas are open for hunting.....some with restrictions on "no ground hog or coyote hunting...........


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I think State Parks are no Sunday hunting. Could be wrong.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think most state lands are open to Sunday hunting with some exceptions. For instance Beaver Creek State Park is open to Sunday hunting except for spring turkey when no weekend (Saturday or Sunday) hunting is allowed. Also, deer archery doesn't start in that park until Oct. 15, or something like that.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Park Administered land is that the same as wild life area? Bc east fork park says no hunting sunday. On park administered land but the upper half says it is wild life erea just wondering if it's the same thing or the hole lake is off limits on sunday. .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Massillon, have you read through the regulations book yet..you might find your answer there.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

9Left said:


> Massillon, have you read through the regulations book yet..you might find your answer there.


Yeah. It doesn't break down all of the localities and their regulations that I could tell. 

Kinda like no rifles at all for anything south of 36/37 at Alum Creek. Shotgun and archery only.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/huntingregulations.pdf


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Yeah. It doesn't break down all of the localities and their regulations that I could tell.
> 
> Kinda like no rifles at all for anything south of 36/37 at Alum Creek. Shotgun and archery only.
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/pdfs/hunting/huntingregulations.pdf


Yea...the regs book sometimes does seem confusing and doesn't specify things exactly.


----------

